# SMaSH Combinations



## stakka82

Hey all,

30 or 40 AGs in now, and realised the other day I'm still yet to do a SMaSH recipe.

The thought coincided with getting a sack of Best Vienna.

At the moment I'm leaning towards a Vienna/Waimea SMaSH. I've done a little reading and heard nothing but glowing reviews for Vienna SMaSHs. My thinking is that I've never brewed with Waimea before, so single hop is the way to go, and after hearing it can be somewhat subdued, it won't have a bunch of crystal to compete with. Should allow me to get a handle on both ingredients well on their own.

Thoughts? What SMaSHs have worked well for people, out of interest?


----------



## jammer

I have a smash recipe that I often use with just Vienna also. Comes out a lovely amber colour. 
I use citra. As the hop. 
Also experimented with doing a single big hop addition with 60g with 15 left on the boil.
Try it, you be surprised how good it turns out. 
Tastes a lot like Sierra Nevada torpedo...


----------



## sponge

I have just recently (last 6 months) started doing most of my beers with single hops just to get an idea of what each hop brings in terms of bitterness, flavour and aroma.

My latest is a munich/cascade smash which has turned out quite delicious. It has been my only actual Smash though. I have made a couple of bitters with MO and a small amount of crystal with either EKG or styrians, but will be doing a smash with either GP or MO as one of my next brews and just mashing a little higher.

A vienna smash has also been on my to-do list for a while and am yet to have centennial by itself so I'd be thinking one of those might be brewed in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## stakka82

I have done a few single hop centennials with great results. You will love it I reckon.


----------



## sponge

I still don't know how I haven't got around to making one yet. It always is so nice with the hops I've mixed it with and have only heard good things about it by itself.

Looks like a vienna and centennial smash have been added to the (far too long) to-brew list.


----------



## Tilt

Fond memories of a Golden Promise / Motueka SMaSH I did a while ago. Mashed at 68 and lightly dry hopped it was an end of summer stunner.


----------



## sp0rk

Fuggles and MO
probably one of the best beers I've made so far
came out at 3.5% abv, mild bitterness and a nice earthy aroma, was a perfect summer session beer


----------



## verysupple

I did a Maris Otter / Centennial SMaSH a few weeks ago that is mighty tasty and refreshing. Lots of late hop additions though so it over powers the MO a bit.

I currently have a Best Vienna / Hallertau Mittelfruh ferementing and this time only did a singe 60 min hop addition to 21 IBU. Tastes good so far (3 days after pitching).


----------



## r055c0

I did a Maris Otter / Cascade smash a couple of months ago, delicious!


----------



## fletcher

anyone had any success with a smash using pilsner malt?


----------



## sponge

I'm sure you could get away with doing a fairly simple faux lager with pils and a euro hop for bittering. I'm assuming adding sugar still counts as a smash beer..

You could also put a little of the pils in the oven to give it a little complexity if you wanted, and still have yourself a smash.

EDIT: I have not done either of the above myself, just thinking out loud...


----------



## stakka82

Bohemian Pilsner = Pils + Saaz


----------



## timmi9191

What's the recommend hop schedule for a SMaSH? More early or late hopping?


----------



## stakka82

Anything you want... But if you go too heavy on the late additions you're not going to get much of the malt come through.


----------



## timmi9191

So 30 ibu from a single 10 minute addition defeats the purpose??


----------



## Nick JD

I like Weyermann Pilsner and NZ Hallertau.


----------



## jammer

Depends if ya wanna taste the hops or the malt, I guess. I go late to get a good idea of the hops I'm using.


----------



## Dan Pratt

done a SMaSH with Pilsner and Tomahawk hops (columbus) turned out ok, the hop addition was all 75g (aa14.2%) @ 15mins = 54IBU.


----------



## Cocko

Have done a Golden Promise/Styrian smash - twas awesome.... 3 times in fact.

Doing a JW ale/Simcoe smash friday night - although, will dry hop with cascade me thinks.


----------



## Edak

Just bought myself a sack of GP from core. Now to do a bunch of smash brews. Will try:
Centennial
Citra
Cascade
Mosaic
Styrian

What i want to know is what ABV do you aim for with a SMaSH?


----------



## Nick JD

Edak said:


> What i want to know is what ABV do you aim for with a SMaSH?


Depends what kind of beer you're making.

All the pale beers can be smashed - pretty difficult with the dark ones.

So, how about a 8.5% Belgian Triple with Styrians; a 7.0% IPA with Citra; a 3.8% Cascade Mild; and a 11.5% DIPA with Mosaic?

Single malt and single hop ... that's your only restraint.


----------



## Edak

Nick, i think you want me To become an alcoholic 

If only i werent bound by the rules of a braumeister set up... i do take your point though.


----------



## manticle

Only smash I've ever made was a scottish wee heavy - all maris, ekg and a 3 hour boil. Dark and high abv, low IBU.

Will be doing again soon.


----------



## Dave70

fletcher said:


> anyone had any success with a smash using pilsner malt?


Oh yes. I've even had success even using the same ingredients for different _styles_.

Pilsner - Pilsner malt & saaz.

Belgian strong - Pilsner & saaz - OK, there was some sugar in there, bit technically it was still one malt one hop. 


I'm convinced our role as brewers is about producing a wort that makes the yeast taste good.


----------



## fletcher

i'll give one a go. this is my inexperience talking but what other beer styles can be made (apart from boh pils and other pils and lagers etc) with pils malts? if i wanted to make more of an ale, is it just a case of using an ale yeast?


----------



## Nick JD

fletcher said:


> i'll give one a go. this is my inexperience talking but what other beer styles can be made (apart from boh pils and other pils and lagers etc) with pils malts? if i wanted to make more of an ale, is it just a case of using an ale yeast?


I often use Wey Pils for _everything. _It's the king of base malts.

Not so much for it's sweet, bready flavour (which is smothered by lots of spec malts and hops) but also because it produces beer with a great mouthfeel and body.

I'm inclined these days to pick a base malt that's as pale as can be (you can always make a beer darker, but not lighter than your base), and contributes best to the body of the beer - not sure why, but maybe wey pils has some goodly proteins in it, or less crap in the husk or something. Germans know their malts.


----------



## fletcher

ah that's good to hear. thought i'd try that anyway but figured i'd ask first for experienced replies...thanks a bunch Nick. luckily enough i have a big bunch of wey pils on hand so i'm gonna go get to smash-ing.


----------



## Dave70

Nick JD said:


> I often use Wey Pils for _everything. _It's the king of base malts.


I'd like to second those remarks.


----------



## stakka82

Fletcher - I use a pilsner base for all APA and IPAs, and prefer it that way. YMMV.

Your yeast and to some degree treatment of the yeast determines ale or lager.


----------



## fletcher

cheers guys, i'll definitely give it a go for future APAs and IPAs. looking forward to it more now


----------



## christmasbender

my last smash was called bock-az....... all jw dark munich and topaz flowers. fermented with wyeast oktoberfest. 8% a tasty sipping beer. used some of it in my mince pies over xmas which worked well. 

on the other end of the flavour spectrum i once did a smash with malteurop pils, willamette flowers and wyeast german ale..... it was bland (but went down well at a neighbour's 21st)

anyone done a smoke smash? i've got a sack of best smoke malt and am set on doing a smash with some. maybe a small 10 litre batch. just not sure that yeast/hops to go with......... hops probably won't matter too much as it'll be a malt forward beer so maybe just hallertau....... munich lager would be the obvious choice but i'm tempted to use an ale yeast........ not sure why though... maybe a split-smoke-smash is in order?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Bacon beer.


----------



## Nick JD

christmasbender said:


> anyone done a smoke smash? i've got a sack of best smoke malt and am set on doing a smash with some. maybe a small 10 litre batch. just not sure that yeast/hops to go with......... hops probably won't matter too much as it'll be a malt forward beer so maybe just hallertau....... munich lager would be the obvious choice but i'm tempted to use an ale yeast........ not sure why though... maybe a split-smoke-smash is in order?


I did a 100% Weyermann Smoked. Never again.

It was "interesting" - but the kinda thing you don't want more than a glass of. Like drinking carbonated pea and ham soup.


----------



## christmasbender

Nick JD said:


> I did a 100% Weyermann Smoked. Never again.
> 
> It was "interesting" - but the kinda thing you don't want more than a glass of. Like drinking carbonated pea and ham soup.


strangely that appeals to me....... and as much as i respect people's judgement of flavor etc.... taste is relative and mine is a little weird at times..... plus i like to experience these sensory expeditions for myself...... if it's undrinkable i'll reduce it down, add some spices and make a bbq sauce...... or pour it into vb cans and give it to unsuspecting macro-drinkers at my next neighbourhood gathering


----------



## GalBrew

100% smoked would be foul. It's one of those 'less is more' kind of a thing. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Nick JD

It wasn't "foul" at all.

It was SMOKEY. And MEATY. Just not sessionable. Then again, I'm not sure that's the purpose of a rauch.

Make a great accompaniment to a lot of meals ... thought you'd be ordering a nice ale or a clean lager when you were finished dinner.


----------



## GalBrew

Maybe it's just me, but those uber smokey beers actually make me feel nauseas after a few sips. The only time it seems to work for me is when the smoked malt is kept well under 5%.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I did a rauchroggenweiss with about 10% smoked malt. That was smokey enough. Not sessionable, but not "I have to stop after 2 sips" either.

I remember archive a couple years back having a breakfast beer. It wasn't 100%, but it wasn't 5% either. It took me an a couple of former mates (who were generally eurowankisnob beer drinkers) about an hour and a half to get through a schooner.

Smoked malt is better in scotch.

My 2c.


----------



## christmasbender

wondering if a lower abv smoke smash would be more palatable? like 3.3%


----------



## Edak

Currently boiling a SMaSH.


Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 9.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 48.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.60 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 82.8 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
4.75 kg Golden Promise (Simpsons) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 95.0 % 
0.25 kg GP (Simpsons) (toasted 30min @ 180) (45. Grain 3 5.0 % 
20.00 g Mosaic [11.00 %] - First Wort 30.0 min Hop 4 21.3 IBUs 
10.00 g Mosaic [11.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 12.6 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
15.00 g Mosaic [11.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 9.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Mosaic [11.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 5.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 9 - 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 27.06 l of water at 69.1 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 14 min 78.0 C 10 min


----------



## kahlerisms

Nick JD said:


> Nick JD, on 11 Apr 2013 - 15:56, said:
> It wasn't "foul" at all.
> 
> It was SMOKEY. And MEATY. Just not sessionable. Then again, I'm not sure that's the purpose of a rauch.
> 
> Make a great accompaniment to a lot of meals ... thought you'd be ordering a nice ale or a clean lager when you were finished dinner.


Exactly. Smoky, meaty, not sessionable. I seldom have more than one (though standing in Schlenkerla's ox-blood painted beer hall I mighta had three)

A rauch would be an interesting thing to brew for me and I'd like to do one one day because of these wonderful Bamberg rauch memories. Dunno if I'd want it taking up a Keg as I reckon I might not get through 19L in a year, but certainly something I want to do one day.

Edit: pretty sure there's a recipe in Classic Styles. I reckon I'd start with that, maybe do a 5l batch and bottle it into stubbies and compare against Schlenkerla's Marzen.


----------



## stakka82

Edak said:


> Currently boiling a SMaSH.
> 
> 
> Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l
> Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
> Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
> Estimated Color: 9.5 EBC
> Estimated IBU: 48.3 IBUs
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.60 %
> Est Mash Efficiency: 82.8 %
> Boil Time: 90 Minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amt Name Type # %/IBU
> 4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 -
> 4.75 kg Golden Promise (Simpsons) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 95.0 %
> 0.25 kg GP (Simpsons) (toasted 30min @ 180) (45. Grain 3 5.0 %
> 20.00 g Mosaic [11.00 %] - First Wort 30.0 min Hop 4 21.3 IBUs
> 10.00 g Mosaic [11.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 12.6 IBUs
> 0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 -
> 15.00 g Mosaic [11.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 9.4 IBUs
> 20.00 g Mosaic [11.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 5.0 IBUs
> 1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 9 -
> 
> 
> Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body
> Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
> ----------------------------
> Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
> Saccharification Add 27.06 l of water at 69.1 C 66.0 C 60 min
> Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 14 min 78.0 C 10 min


Looks good, love to hear how much of an impact toasting the GP had.

What temp/how long did you toast for? edit: I'm an idiot, 180 for 30 mins.

Was there much of a color difference after toasting?


----------



## Edak

There was a mild difference, I crushed a few grains separately but forgot to take a photo. Looked amber in colour which is why I changed 3.9EBC to 45EBC.

It's fermenting now so will have to report back. It's hard to tell the colour in the fermenter because it always looks dark in there, but it's definitely added something to the colour.


----------



## Pickaxe

To the guys using wey pils as a base malt, I find there's a thing about pils that doesn't sit with me. Just made a wet pils 4kg + wheat 1kg brew with galaxy. Seems a bit "wrong" to me. Is this a bad combo of hops and malt? I noticed jd said it was good with spec malt and plenty of hops, I think I under hopped, but do others share my reaction to pils? Or was or my recipe choice?
I don't think pils and me agree...

I'm liking this thread, wondering what other smash brew s people have done? As an biab noob, I'm thinking one is in order...


----------



## Pickaxe

To the guys using wey pils as a base malt, I find there's a thing about pils that doesn't sit with me. Just made a wet pils 4kg + wheat 1kg brew with galaxy. Seems a bit "wrong" to me. Is this a bad combo of hops and malt? I noticed jd said it was good with spec malt and plenty of hops, I think I under hopped, but do others share my reaction to pils? Or was or my recipe choice?
I don't think pils and me agree...

I'm liking this thread, wondering what other smash brew s people have done? As an biab noob, I'm thinking one is in order...


----------



## stakka82

I brewed a SMaSH a couple of months ago - went with Best Vienna and Simcoe. 40 IBU, a fair amount of late hopping and US-05. 

Came out really well. The only thing I would change next time would be to lower the IBU to 30-35 as it was just a little much without spec malts to compensate.

Edak - how did the toasted SMaSH come out?


----------



## Edak

stakka82 said:


> I brewed a SMaSH a couple of months ago - went with Best Vienna and Simcoe. 40 IBU, a fair amount of late hopping and US-05.
> 
> Came out really well. The only thing I would change next time would be to lower the IBU to 30-35 as it was just a little much without spec malts to compensate.
> 
> Edak - how did the toasted SMaSH come out?


The toasted malt came out really well, but I over hopped the brew with mosaic. It's nice but I think first wort hopping with mosaic was a poor idea because it has a resinous flavour alongside the bitterness.

In the future I might toast the malt longer to get more colour


----------



## stakka82

On a whim chucked together an amber ale SMaSH the other week.

Dark Munich and Chinook, around 1050 and 40 IBU, also dry hopped. Got it into the keg last night.

Marvellous combo, best smash I've done so far. The aggressiveness of the chinook cuts through the sweetness/maltiness of the dark munich really well.

Highly recommend.


----------



## Adr_0

stakka82 said:


> On a whim chucked together an amber ale SMaSH the other week.
> 
> Dark Munich and Chinook, around 1050 and 40 IBU, also dry hopped. Got it into the keg last night.
> 
> Marvellous combo, best smash I've done so far. The aggressiveness of the chinook cuts through the sweetness/maltiness of the dark munich really well.
> 
> Highly recommend.


Epic! That's awesome.


----------



## ridge runner

Stakka82 made a Vienna cascade smash its rocking along at the moment.dam volcano with danstar west coast yeast taste wicked so far.


----------



## HBHB

fletcher said:


> anyone had any success with a smash using pilsner malt?


Straight Pilsner and Topaz

Pilsner and Nelson Sauvin

Pilsner and Cascade

Pilsner and well, just about anything.


----------



## 431neb

I did a JW trad' ale and galaxy smash that was pretty good. It'll probably form the basis for an oft brewed house ale. 

Just noticed it was you Stakka. Come over and try it! Thursday night Oysters and Prawns (yes tomorrow). Kicks off at 6:30. A few blokes a few beers and a shitload of seafood.


----------



## Tahoose

So I'm thinking about getting a sack of JW export pilsner and maybe a pound of hops and that can be the ingredient base for my first 5 or so all grain brews... 

Which should give me a bit of hands on trial and error type learning. 

The biggest question for me is which hops I should be going for, as I want it to be SMaSH for simplicity. I want to have something I can use for the bittering addition with the possibility of late additions aswell.

Thoughts/Suggestions???


----------



## Donske

Tahoose said:


> So I'm thinking about getting a sack of JW export pilsner and maybe a pound of hops and that can be the ingredient base for my first 5 or so all grain brews...
> 
> Which should give me a bit of hands on trial and error type learning.
> 
> The biggest question for me is which hops I should be going for, as I want it to be SMaSH for simplicity. I want to have something I can use for the bittering addition with the possibility of late additions aswell.
> 
> Thoughts/Suggestions???



Cascade, Centennial or Simcoe spring to mind for American ales, Halertau Mit. for European anything (great hop) or EKG/Styrians for anything British.

Really depends what you're prefered style is.


----------



## Tahoose

Thinking along the lines of maybe a lager, and using something like saflager s23 as the yeast, would like to maybe aim for a euro lager or even a Aussie style draught/lager


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Tahoose said:


> or even a Aussie style draught/lager


PoR?


----------



## mckenry

Forgot to post in this thread after I did a SMaSH which was delicious. Back story is the HBS I went to for some pale malt only had sacks of Castle Pale, from Belgium, so I took it anyway. The EBC is 8, whereas JW ale is ~4.
I smashed the Castle Pale with Bravo.
Its a super red beer and Bravo is a high AA hop ~14%,
I bittered it to 35 and made it to 5%.with 0.5g/L Bravo at flameout.

I went back to the shop and mentioned just how red it was and the owner said it is often described as Munich on roids. Bravo went well with it and added a super smooth bitterness and a pleasant citrus flavour, not OTT like late galaxy IMHO.

Once I get my xmas beers brewed I am revisiting this one, no changes.
Castle Pale was a winner I would never have tried, had they not run out of JW Ale. ~Same $ too, maybe a buck or two cheaper in fact!


----------



## Keppmiestet

Going to do a Galaxy grain and galaxy hop smash tomorrow just because I have a fair bit of both those ingredients . Going to use wyeast Californian lager yeast and see how it goes. Will mash at a higher temp so it doesn't get too dry. Can't wait , even going to use fresh rain water I collected yesterday with some small mineral additions to keep the yeast happy. The rain water is a bit more acidic then my tap water so will be easy to get that ph in the zone for the mash with out all the extra additions of lactic acid or acidulated malt.


----------



## maldridge

I'm doing something similar this weekend. Going with Galaxy hops to about 30 IBU and some Maris Otter malt, thinking about a touch of crystal to balance it out, but we'll see how I go. Really looking forward to smashing with the galaxy hops on their own! Am yet to try them in a beer of my own!


----------



## jaypes

Munich and Amarillo

48 IBU
No Chill
No dry hop
WY1272

One of the best simplest beers I have made so far


----------



## pimpsqueak

It's been quite a while since I did a s.m.a.s.h.
This weekend I'll do a BB Galaxy and Riwaka APA.
Will pitch it onto a wyeast Rogue Pacman yeast cake.


----------



## mckenry

maldridge said:


> I'm doing something similar this weekend. Going with Galaxy hops to about 30 IBU and some Maris Otter malt, thinking about a touch of crystal to balance it out, but we'll see how I go. Really looking forward to smashing with the galaxy hops on their own! Am yet to try them in a beer of my own!


If you add a touch of crystal, I'll request you delete this post.


----------



## Donske

With a bag of Viena coming in the next BB I'm thinking a Viena/NS smash, 4.5% 25-30ish IBU, should be nice for when the weather gets properly hot.


----------



## fletcher

i just finished the last of a maris otter / [email protected] smash at about 25 IBU. simple and bloody beautiful.


----------



## QldKev

I've got a Wey Bo Pils and Hal SMASH coming up soon, should be ready for summer


----------



## Bribie G

I'd venture an opinion that until recently anyway, every "superior" European lager made over the last 150 years was a SMASH made on one malt and one hop, classic examples being Bohemian Pilsners.

Now the cheaper non German brands tend to sneak in some wheat or maltose and even the Germans are cheating a bit with some bittering from Magnum then overlaying it with Hallertau, but the principle is there.

My favourite SMASH is just BB or JW Pils malt to 5% ABV plus POR flowers, one addition, to 25 IBU. No sugaz, for a richer flavour.


----------



## DJR

Have a beer in the fermenter now, 100% Briess Pale, 35 BU's of Cascade (60g at 10mins!) and about 5 or 10g dryhopped cascade, BRY97. Have to say that plain old cascade is often underrated


----------



## Donske

DJR said:


> Have a beer in the fermenter now, 100% Briess Pale, 35 BU's of Cascade (60g at 10mins!) and about 5 or 10g dryhopped cascade, BRY97. Have to say that plain old cascade is often underrated



It is a great hop that gets over looked a bit with all the new varieties.


----------



## wbosher

Cascade is my go to hop whenever I'm brewing something that's not English. I'll often brew a quick pale ale with some cheap local malt, and chuck in a couple of handfuls of Cascade.

Nothing flash but very drinkable, and not too strong for megaswil drinkers.


----------



## mckenry

Donske said:


> It is a great hop that gets over looked a bit with all the new varieties.


Agreed, but not in this house! Original(ish) and still the best


----------



## stakka82

mckenry said:


> I went back to the shop and mentioned just how red it was and the owner said it is often described as Munich on roids. Bravo went well with it and added a super smooth bitterness and a pleasant citrus flavour, not OTT like late galaxy IMHO.


Bravo flies under the radar and is quite unique I reckon, I did a couple of single hops with it about a year ago, one of which got destroyed at a party in about 3 hrs...

I did an english IPA a few months ago that turned out great, all EKG but with a bit of biscuit and dark xtal. I reckon it'd go great as a smash, Maris and EKG. I used 1469 and would use that in that combo, guarantee it would come out awesome.


----------



## AJ80

Maris otter and challenger - delish!


----------



## Hopshed

Hi - been keen to try challenger on his own, what hop schedule do you go with? Cheers


----------



## TimT

Would people really want to use an lovely and intensely aromatic hop like Citra in a SMASH? I mean using it in the bittering seems like it might be a bit of a waste.


----------



## Dunkelbrau

Smash just means single malt and single hop.. It doesn't dictate the way you USE the hop. Chuck in 60 IBU in the last 10 minutes if you want to.. 

I'm torn between a smash and like 3 other recipes.. And my last keg is on it's last few litres! :-( better decide quick!


----------



## stakka82

Go the citra smash tim t, you will not be disappointed!


----------



## contrarian

I'm thinking my next brew might be a pilsner/hallertau smash. Has anyone tried this combo?


----------



## Dunkelbrau

I haven't tried it, but I remember someone saying something about using the floor malted bohemian pils malt.. Maybe give it a go!


----------



## Donske

I'm thinking of brewing an MO/EKG smash this weekend with 3 or 4 litres of first running being boiled separately into a thick syrup and added back with 10 minutes to go in the boil, I've heard of people doing this and it adding an extra dimension to the beer, just wondering what exactly I can expect.


----------



## slcmorro

contrarian said:


> I'm thinking my next brew might be a pilsner/hallertau smash. Has anyone tried this combo?


Yes. Delicious. I used Vanguard instead of Hallertau though.


----------



## contrarian

Thanks for the tips, I've got about half a kilo of hallertau so I'll go with that. What IBU were you aiming for? I was thinking maybe 35ish with 15-20 from a bittering addition and the rest at 10 minutes or flame out


----------



## lukiferj

contrarian said:


> I'm thinking my next brew might be a pilsner/hallertau smash. Has anyone tried this combo?


I have made a couple of these recently. Thought they would be a good easy drinker for the summer/xmas masses but surprisingly drinkable. Fermented with Notto produces a faux lager type beer.


----------



## fletcher

contrarian said:


> I'm thinking my next brew might be a pilsner/hallertau smash. Has anyone tried this combo?


not exactly, but i did one with vienna/hallertau and wlp080. a cream/blonde ale. bloody amazing.


----------



## lukiferj

35 IBUs is what I went for. Additions at 60, 10 and flameout. Nice smooth bitterness and quite a bit of aroma.


----------



## contrarian

Sounds tasty! Might aim for a slightly low alcohol ~4% for a summer quaffer! Will provide a nice counterpoint to the american amber and IPA I will also have on the go!


----------



## lukiferj

I think from memory the first one came in at 4.1 %. Expecting around the same for the one that's fermenting now. 

Hard to believe that not everyone wants an IPA all the time


----------



## fletcher

lukiferj said:


> I think from memory the first one came in at 4.1 %. Expecting around the same for the one that's fermenting now.
> 
> Hard to believe that not everyone wants an IPA all the time


i've started enjoying the intricacies of making a very fine or 'lighter lager beer with minimal flaws and close to style. adds a bit of challenge over the simpler big hoppy IPA / pale ales haha.


----------



## contrarian

I just like having some beer handy that I can have a few of across a sunny afternoon and evening without falling over! I just finished my second keg of a 95% pilsner 5% crystal with cascade to about 25IBUs and it was very popular with my mates and a great session beer!

SMASH is also the best way to learn about what malts and hops bring to beer when you are early on in the adventure like me.


----------



## joshF

Sampled a vienna/centennial SMaSH on the weekend. Tastes awesome but the mashed at about 68 so there's a bit of residual sweetness leftover (final abv was 4.6% and 32 IBU) that confuses the palate quite a bit. I'd recommend those doing a similar SMaSH to amp it up to about 5.5% or thereabouts so the hops don't conflict with the sweetness as much.

Will definitely make this again though and maybe swap the vienna for maris otter like some other members have done here


----------



## Donske

Sampled a vienna/centennial SMaSH on the weekend. Tastes awesome but the mashed at about 68 so there's a bit of residual sweetness leftover (final abv was 4.6% and 32 IBU) that confuses the palate quite a bit. I'd recommend those doing a similar SMaSH to amp it up to about 5.5% or thereabouts so the hops don't conflict with the sweetness as much.

Will definitely make this again though and maybe swap the vienna for maris otter like some other members have done here 


I'm going to brew a Vienna/Hallertau Mit. SMaSH next weekend, ferment with Swiss Lager @ 19°c as per tons of threads on here, really looking forward to trying it.


----------



## mje1980

I did a Riwaka Maris otter smash ( ok I used some calypso coz I didn't have enough but ya know ). I don't think I've ever done 100% Maris otter. How bloody good does it smell and taste from the sample tube!. 

I'm thinking of dingemans, Hallertau and wlp 830


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Only smash I've ever done was marris otter and Amarillo. 60IBU for an IPA. It was nice but kind of 1 dimensional. 

There is a crazy smash in the new IPA book called Reid IPA. It's a really old recipe and is Marris Otter with a heap of Fuggles. A measured 130ibu or something like that. 
Had me intrigued, although I'm hesitant to do it after the Amarillo (apricot juice) smash. Maybe ill add a bit of crystal or Munich to it..


----------



## stakka82

I did an IPA really early on when I was still doing extract that was really heavy on Amarillo, tasted like apricot nectar, didn't rate it one bit... but then I don't like apricot nectar.

While I've made some good beers with under 50% amarillo for me I have to use with caution.


----------



## contrarian

Just brewed my pilsner/hallertau smash last night, bittered to 35IBU an an OG of 1.047. It took a lot of hallertau to get the bitterness up there but tastes great out if the kettle!


----------



## fletcher

contrarian said:


> Just brewed my pilsner/hallertau smash last night, bittered to 35IBU an an OG of 1.047. It took a lot of hallertau to get the bitterness up there but tastes great out if the kettle!


nice one! yeah the one i made was a winner


----------



## contrarian

What yeast did you use fletcher? I'm thinking about using s-189 to make a quasi pilsner as there's no way I will have long enough to lager this for any significant period of time before it winds up in a keg.

I also realised that I used 250g of hops, the bulk of it as a flame out addition due to the low AA and target BUs. I think this will be tasty!


----------



## fletcher

contrarian said:


> What yeast did you use fletcher? I'm thinking about using s-189 to make a quasi pilsner as there's no way I will have long enough to lager this for any significant period of time before it winds up in a keg.
> 
> I also realised that I used 250g of hops, the bulk of it as a flame out addition due to the low AA and target BUs. I think this will be tasty!


i ended up using a cream ale yeast - wlp080. turned out really good. didn't take long. was a quazi-lager also just finished a bit fuller (mashed a bit higher than i should have). simple recipe. added some 5 minute hallertau that really gave it something unique too. also added carapils which i probably didn't need but my mates loved it.

this was it: http://sexyfuntimebrewing.weebly.com/angry-princess-blonde.html


----------



## contrarian

Sounds like a winner! Can't wait to see how this one comes out. My last beer was pilsner, a bit of crystal and calypso and that went down well with my mates too, hopefully this is another nice summer quaffer!


----------



## Beer_Horse

Planning a MO Riwaka for my first SMaSH, aiming for about 5.5% and 40 IBU. Just not sure what hopping schedule I should go with? At 5.8% AA I just wanna make sure it doesn't turn out grassy or drown the maltiness. How's 40g @ 60 30g @ 10 and 30g @ flame out? Go easy, only my 3rd AG brew, lots to learn...


----------



## contrarian

Just did a MO EKG smash on the weekend OG 1.050 and 35-40IBU from 60g at 60 and 70g at flame out for 40L into cubes. 

Haven't used riwaka but it looks like it would be tasty to me!


----------



## jzabski

Used a citra single hop and tried the result today and it tasted like the Serria Nevada Torpedo. Really recommend this hops if u want to smash! Not wasting it all all as it works well for bittering.


----------



## pajs

I've been on a bit of a jag this year with SMaSH beers. The best of the recent combinations has been:
- Munich I + Mosaic + US-05 fermented cool
- Maris Otter + Fuggles + US-05 fermented cool (roughly styled as an English Special Bitter)
- Pilsner + Hersbrucker + S23, four weeks in the primary at very low temperatures out in the coolstore.

Munich & Mosaic has been the real surprise packet. Delicious combination.

There's a Munich I + Glacier + M44 US West Coast ale yeast fermenting at the moment which is looking good.


----------



## mkstalen

I've just done a Vienna + Glacier + WPL039 East Midlands Ale. Fermented fairly cool.

Turned out quite nice, good amber colour, very drinkable, pretty decent session beer. I think my brother and I probably polished of half the keg over a long weekend.


----------



## jaypes

Munich + Amarillo + Wy1332. Used a different yeast on this bad boy, last time it was 1272. Must say the 1332 throws a great flavour fermented cool

Would probably turn out great with the Vienna


----------



## scrimple101

Two row / Cascade
Simple, refreshing and delicious. Perfect summer beer.


----------



## pajs

Just made a Munich I + Spalt + s23 SMaSH. Not exactly an Altbier, but keen to get a handle on Spalt as a hop before my next crack at an Alt.


----------



## zooesk

I am drinking a Maris otter citra and it is awesome I have a mo ans wiamea bottled today looking forward to that as well


----------



## Tahoose

love citra


----------



## BreathingHeat

Pils + Pacific Gem (lots of late additions)
Trappist High Gravity
OG 1.076
FG 1.010
AMAZING


----------



## StalkingWilbur

I've also got a marris otter and citra smash keg sitting at home. 1.046 and 30IBUs with equal additions at 40, 20 and flameout. 

It's an easy drinker that would be perfect for summer. Going to use it as a base to build upon.


----------



## Neanderthal

I have tried a few differetn SMaSHes thast all turn out well.

Vienna Cascade
Vienna Vic Secret
MO Tett. This one was a big hit with so many friends it really surprised me. Very clean beer.


----------



## mofox1

StalkingWilbur said:


> I've also got a marris otter and citra smash keg sitting at home. 1.046 and 30IBUs with equal additions at 40, 20 and flameout.
> 
> It's an easy drinker that would be perfect for summer. Going to use it as a base to build upon.


A Maris-Citra is definately on my list (which seems to be growing each time I look at a recipe thread).

Currently crashing a mash hopped Maris-Columbus SMaSH (1.055 / 30 IBU). Aside from the mash hops, mine was a single bittering addition @ 90. And no, it wasn't meant to be that long, I had brew day problems... Luckily a longer boil doesn't affect a single early bittering addition too much 

Tastes good so far; dry, (slightly) piney and clean, but missing the fruitiness that Citra would have delivered. Bottling on Sunday if I'm not too hung over from Yob's.

Mash hopped smash... MashSMaSH?


----------



## 431neb

I did a run of SMASHs in the recent past but usually couldn't resist an extra hop so I call 'em SMA2Hs (don't ask how to pronounce that) . Fortunately I brew as I cook - with what's available. With this approach I have discovered that it's really hard to bugger it up. I've used JW Export pils, Golden Promise, JW Trad Ale and Maris Otter to make single malt beers and they've all been enjoyable. Some were better than others but not so great that I've committed them to memory. I would've (knowing me) used Galaxy for the bittering and thrown some flameout cascade, Chinook or Citra at it.

For some reason I never seem to have any spec malts lying around unless it is the obligatory bag of Medium Crystal….


----------



## sponge

I've made a few;

Pils/Hallertau - Lager

Munich/Cascade - APA

Munich/Mosaic - APA

MO/Styrians - Bitter

MO/EKG - Mild

Enjoyed them all for various reasons, although the Mosaic/Munich still in the cube at the moment and will begin fermenting next week.


----------



## Jkpentreath

stakka82 said:


> I brewed a SMaSH a couple of months ago - went with Best Vienna and Simcoe. 40 IBU, a fair amount of late hopping and US-05.
> 
> Came out really well. The only thing I would change next time would be to lower the IBU to 30-35 as it was just a little much without spec malts to compensate.
> 
> How long did the mash take with the Vienna , how was your mash efficiency ? My have been a fib, but Got told Vienna didn't have enough of the the diastatic enzyme to pull of a smash.


----------



## QldKev

Not a true smash but last night we cracked open a keg of perle & 280g crystal with just a 10min 80g addition of falconers flight. Pretty nice drinking. Next time I will throw in a little more ibu and dry hop.


----------

